# Calais to the med ?



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi all,

What's the best route from Calais to the Med (St. Tropez area) avioding peage motorways, also any decent aires for a good rest on the way down.

Going Thursday for 3 weeks, can't wait.

Cheers Simon.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

How far do you drive in a day.

Day 1 Dover Marine Parade
Day 2 ferry early start down to Ruen area Aires at Buchy
Day 3 Mammers (nr Le Mans) Aires
Day 4 Montlucon Town car park North of Clermont Ferrand
Day 5 A75 to Montpellier sea front at Sete
Day 6 East to St Tropez

Hows that.

Andy

ps get a good map of France


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_Day 2 ferry early start down to Ruen area Aiers at Buchy 
Day 3 Mammers (nr Le Mans) Aiers _

A bit of translation required here methinks:

Day 2 ferry early start down to Rouen area, Aire at Buchy 
Day 3 Mammers Aire (nr Le Mans)


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. I have used 4 or 5 different routes down to the Med. The A75 is great but i hate the road from Montpelier area to Grimaud.
I usually go Calais, Reims, Troyes, Lyon. Aix in Provence,then along to Frejus.
You can use the suggested route using tha A75 and turn left half way down to go past Carcasson but it a hilly windy road.
Cheers Sid


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

I like SidT's route too. I normally use the Autoroute down to Reims or Chalons-en-Champagne and then travel on the N and D roads for the rest of the journey. The N44 down to Reims is a bit of a bind with interminable towns and villages delaying progress. After Reims, a lot of les camions disappear, and the road opens out a lot. Frites bars along the route too!
Rush out and buy the Michelin map of France and a guide book to the Aires. Both of these are a real help. Driving in France is really good outside the main towns. Nice roads, lightly used.

One last thing, buy your fuel at les hypermarches, Leclerc, Auchan, Carrefour etc. for the best prices. You may well find that some ELF stations offer good prices too.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
6 days just to avoid tolls, this seems a lot to me.
We always do it in 2 1/2 to 3 and stump up for the tolls which are abut £75 each way.
I think this is a small price to pay for 6 extra days in the sun.
James


----------



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks all,

What do you mean - six days to get to the sun.........doesn't it shine anywhere other than the med :lol: :lol: 

We hope to drive 300ish miles a day but we enjoy exploring rural France and not just the touristy areas....if we find something we like we stop for a while, that's the beauty of having no definate plans - I'm sure you've all done this at some point.

This will be the first trip abroad for our 3yr old son, Ben, so we will have to slow down to give him time to play.

Cheers to all, Simon


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Friends of ours have just done a similar route down to Port Grimaud and it cost £90 each way. Thats 2 cross channel return fares for a couple of extra days seeing something of rural France.
The other thing is at my age if i did the trip in 2/3 days it would take a couple of day to get over it.
Cheers Sid


----------

